# Just starting out in MT - recovery from 1st training session?



## tyrrvk (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all -
Just started MT at the ripe age of 35.  Wanted to do it for fitness reasons, and it seemed like a fun way to get into good shape.  Not interested in fighting - perhaps sparring in the future.

1st training session was intense. I managed to make it through the 2.5hr session, but lost over 7lbs due to sweating.  Two day's later I am still sore (and I have another class tonight). I also felt mildly nauseated/lethargic the next day. Are there any good ideas to help with my recovery time?  I know I should hydrate well (water, juice etc) and I am going to try some chocolate milk after practice to get some protein in.

I am trying to find my balance.  I don't want to wuss out on stuff (I made it through the 1st class without throwing up or resting), but I am worried about tonight.  How hard should I be doing pad work?  Is it OK to take a breather? I am out of shape and overweight so I know this is going to be tough, but  I want to stick with it and not injure myself or overdo things initially.  I am "evaluating" the gym, and so far seems like a decent place, I just feel like such a complete newbie. I want to make sure I get the technique down too.

Encouragement welcome!


----------



## Nibla (Jul 9, 2010)

Probably just take it easy to start with. My trainer stops the bigger guys from doing the real hard conditioning stuff (guys that used to train, and came back twice the size). But his style is more gentle than most other trainers.

When I first went from 1hr classes to 2hrs, I took those rehydration mixes to drink in lieu of water - for example, half a bottle of powerade diluted to make 1.5L. Helped me get through the 2nd part. I don't need it anymore though.

Other than that, eat well (but avoid heavy meals about 2hrs before training), get good sleep, keep up the protein intake, and if you're brave, hot & cold showers after training.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 9, 2010)

Really, there's not much I can say beyond suck it up.  You are 35 and are taking up MT for health reasons so one can only assume that your general fitness level is not very high at this point.  It's not going to kill you, but it's going to hurt like hell, but that's the cost of becoming fit.

You must learn to distinguish between the types of pain though.  Muscular pain is usually to be expected, joint pain is bad.

Stay hydrated, take an aspirin after class and I would suggest you read up on post workout recovery.  Bodybuilders have put millions of dollars of research into recovery so it's easy for the rest of us to crack open a magazine.


----------



## Rob2109 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, i started MT at 31 and was seriously out of shape at the time. One year on and i've lost 7 stone so you've definitely picked a good way to lose weight and get fit. Best advice is not to overdo it early on, last thing you want is an injury that'll stop you training for ages. Maybe wait till you're not stiff again before you do your next session, the time it takes to recover will shorten as you get used to it. Any bruises you get, you should wait for them to heal before training, you'll be toughening up each time you train so take it at your own pace and enjoy yourself.
I go through a 2ltr bottle of water in the two hours so keep yourself hydrated and you'll be okay.


----------



## Spartigus (Jul 11, 2010)

You will find yourself adapt each week.  Just make sure your eating enough food to help your body repair itself, thats important in recovery time .

Im 21, and iv been into body building for about 4 years, but never did much cardio apart form warmups (short jog).  Anyway, when i started muay thai i changed my routines up to suit muay thai.  Anyway, my first muay thai lesson i pushed it a bit too hard and almost passed out, the trainer said it often happens on peoples first few sessions.  

Just make sure your eating enough wholesome food and drinking enough water. You will find each week you will find yourself being able to go harder than the week before.  So just eat plenty of fruit and veg, plenty of carbs and protein too .  Also try get at least 8 hours of sleep a night, thats when your body repairs itself.

Remember, pain is strength being born!!!


----------



## tyrrvk (Jul 11, 2010)

Rob2109 said:


> Hi, i started MT at 31 and was seriously out of shape at the time. One year on and i've lost 7 stone so you've definitely picked a good way to lose weight and get fit. Best advice is not to overdo it early on, last thing you want is an injury that'll stop you training for ages. Maybe wait till you're not stiff again before you do your next session, the time it takes to recover will shorten as you get used to it. Any bruises you get, you should wait for them to heal before training, you'll be toughening up each time you train so take it at your own pace and enjoy yourself.
> I go through a 2ltr bottle of water in the two hours so keep yourself hydrated and you'll be okay.



thanks. 2nd training session wasn't as devastating.  Still really hard work but I paced myself a touch more and it went OK.  I want to stick with it to see some improvements.  
I was reading about some sort of thai liniment or something for sore muscles or for sore shins - does it help at all?


----------

